

Anonymous is more powerful than you think. - Minhal_Mehdi
http://media.devilscafe.in/2011/11/anonymous-is-more-powerful-than-you.html

======
vsevolod
"While bankers continue to destroy the economy with impunity." have a similar
sence with "While bankers continue to destroy the American economy.". So why
do you think it is Anonymous?

~~~
shousper
Regardless, it was probably crossed out because they aren't just destroying
the American economy, they're destroying the global economy.

Not that I care..

------
bradleyland
Obsession with one's own power OS the first path down the road to corruption.

~~~
shousper
I don't think "anonymous" is or was ever intended to be interpreted as a
singular entity.

As the title says, "Anonymous is you" = everyone.

